# Anyone switch to a larger caliber for coyotes?



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

All of the coyotes that I've shot have been running or at least, on the move. So, granted the shot placement hasn't been the best and I'm not blaming the weapon. I've learned that coyotes are tough customers and can take several shots and still run off.

I had been using an AR15 and probably should've reloaded some heavier weight bullets, instead of the 45gr. JHP box ammo.

I am now using a .25-06 with 87gr. Nosler BT bullets and it is the "Hammer of Thor", when it comes to knock down power. Even if the shot placement is marginal, they go down and I have ample time to get a second shot...if it's needed.

Has anyone felt the need to switch to a larger caliber for coyotes?

Thank you, Bowhunter57


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

I shoot hornady v-max 55gr. Out of my 22-250. Every coyote i've shot have gone down at impact. Some haven't died right away, but the death spin only lasted a few seconds....

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

I am shooting a 55gr v-max out of a 223. Most people use the 204, 223, 22-250 , or 243 . It really all depends on you and what are going to do with the coyote . The only reason I got my 223 is because of the cost of the ammo and its an all around good cartridge for varmints . That 25.-06 will definitely put the hammer down .


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

im using 168 gr moly coated boattails in my demiled .308 if i was to go any bigger, id have to buy a BAR.lol. im also carring the 10 gage. im gonna put the hurt on one sooner or later.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

It would be a 22-250 for me....don't think anymore is needed.........but shoot what you have...dead is dead....and kill them all


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

I use a .243 with an 84 grain gas checked bullet I cast.

Pushing it to 2159. It does the job.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

I use a 30-06 with 110 grain ballistic tip handloads, just because I have a 30-06 to hunt out west with. My son has a 7mm Rem mag, shooting 100 grain BT's for the same reason. Both do a great job on yotes, but admittedly are a little overkill !!!


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

T-180 said:


> Both do a great job on yotes, but admittedly are a little overkill !!!


T-180,
No such thing as overkill, brother, when it comes to coyotes.  Dead is dead! Kill 'em all!

Bowhunter57


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Bowhunter,
I hear ya brother on the "no such thing as overkill". We do nuisance trapping for yotes & shoot a few & they seriously need controlled in our area. Wish more people around here would get their heads out of the sand & realize the damage being done. For several years my Bro-in-law called me a "coyotafobe", claiming that I was over exagerating the population & problems ............ until his honey hole got over run with them & the game numbers dropped. Now he calls & shoots as many as possible.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Just found this guy hitting a coyote at around 300 yards with a 22-250!
http://varminthunters.createaforum.com/varmint-hunting/favorite-varmint-caliber/


----------

